# CAPA - French planted tanks contest



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello all,

For those of you who might be interested here are the results of our 2007 planted tanks contest :

Tanks under 70l

Tanks from 70 to 250l

Tanks over 250l

Thanks again to Oliver Knott and Norbert Sabat for their work as members of the jury.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I wonder if we Americans had an America only contest if it would be as impressive despite our bigger population-- great tanks, great tanks :O

Well, I guess the best guys at the top of a competition are always amazing


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Top rankers are exceptional works-- and the French clearly have a "style". 

How about that judge panel! Wow!


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Steven_Chong said:


> I wonder if we Americans had an America only contest if it would be as impressive despite our bigger population-- great tanks, great tanks :O
> 
> Well, I guess the best guys at the top of a competition are always amazing


I'm sure the best American aquascapers, among which are the two who posted here  , are at least as good as the best French...

Jeff, how would you describe this "French style" ? 
Because, as for me, I think there are in this contest quite different aquascapes, from "Nature aquarium" (tanks n° 10, 16 or 27 for instance) to almost pure Dutch style (tank n°20)...


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Mellonman said:


> Jeff, how would you describe this "French style" ?


It's when we put "du pain" and "du bon vin" in your tank my friend :heh:


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Kookaburra said:


> It's when we put "du pain" and "du bon vin" in your tank my friend :heh:


[smilie=h: [smilie=u:


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. Stunning aquascapes!

I remember when Steven Chong visited me here in the UK, we discussed how impressive the French aquascaping scene is becoming. This is evidence indeed.

I look forward to sharing the PFK Aquascaping Contest (UK and Ireland) winners with APC soon. I'm afraid the panel of judges are not so impressive though.... (little old me).


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Is it true Amano pulled out of judging this?

Rumour is because only one entrant was running ADA gear...


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

link not working.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

gf225 said:


> Rumour is because only one entrant was running ADA gear...


Don't believe rumours...


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.aquagora.fr/spip.php?article295


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

